# Card detection software?



## Bindusar

Is there a utility out there that can recognize a video card without the drivers installed? I do not know what video card is installed and I need that info to get drivers. I had to reformat the HD on my rig at work and the guys here have done a less than spectacular job keeping their documentation and resource disks organized for each machine so I have no way to tell what's in it without cracking the case and that is something I would rather not have to do...it will freak the boss out if he sees me doing it.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

This may help :: http://www.itlocation.com/en/software/prd55247,,.htm

Also perhaps Belarc advisor : http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## SinDicate

click start then run type in cmd

debug press enter
type d c000:0000 press enter
type d again press enter
type d again (if needed) press enter

old school way lol


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SinDicate* 
or go to command prompt type

debug
type d c000:0000
type d again
type d again (if needed)

old school way lol

Does that give you a detailed list or something ?

Also Bindusar Check this page..You may find some nifty utilities : http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads9.html


----------



## SinDicate

gives you the model # and name ex Nvidia

did it on my comp


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SinDicate* 
gives you the model # and name ex Nvidia

did it on my comp



Oh wow that sweet.


----------



## lavieinjuste

This one helped me out today.

Thanks guys.

I used the debug way to do it, but it was a little more difficult than what you got.

Mine wound up being a Radeon X1650


----------

